# Games cats like to play



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Just wondering which are the favourite games cats like to play? Mine have all had different favourites- for example, chasing a cork tied to a piece of string, running at and then sliding and shredding sheets of newspaper on the floor, and of course running up and down the stairs chasing the long belt of my dressing gown.


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

Our kitten - Smith - likes to get on the broom when we are sweeping the floor - he rides along on it quite happily!
Also, because our floor is polished wood, it's quite slidey, and he seems to like me spinning him round really quite fast, when he's lying flat on his side, if you know what I mean! Afterwards he seems a bit dizzy, but comes back for more!! Even purring! I can't see it's doing him any harm, but all the same... any others seem to like this odd thing?!?


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine all have diff favs. Mia loves little soft mice that I have to throw for her & she plays fetch. She also loves a round track toy with a recessed ball that she bats round. Munch likes bigger sized mice, but his have to have a rattle in them! They all like catnip filled toys (Yeoww ones are their fav) which they like to squirm all over, they love plastic bottle tops that they bat across the floor - usually end up under the fridge or washer, plastic straws that they carry round & like to play throw/fetch, fishing rod toys & the all time fav - cardboard boxes of all shapes & sizes - no matter how small, they'll try & fit in them!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Our two's current favourite game involves playing with their helium balloon! They jump up, grab the ribbon in their mouth and run around the house with it


----------



## Kittie_Hedgewytch (Nov 10, 2008)

my youngest, claudia, loves playing fetch in the garden. Her favourite toys though are feathers, she goes nuts for em!
She also likes to pounce on the older cats, but usually gets told off for it lol


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

tylow said:


> Our two's current favourite game involves playing with their helium balloon! They jump up, grab the ribbon in their mouth and run around the house with it


That's a really cute pic!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks  That balloons provided hours of entertainment and much needed excercise for our two!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Notice the common theme here,they mostly seem to enjoy the cheaper things in life. ut: :idea: Just goes to show you don't need the most expensive things to enjoy youself.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That's very true about cat's liking the cheap things in life. I've spent a fortune on toys for Theo and his favourite toys are my feet, a red bow to play fetch with or a biro pen to chew!!


----------

